# Ollie Frost 5BLD 9:04.19



## Ollie (Oct 5, 2012)

Job done. 

F2 B D' Fw Rw2 R' Dw2 D2 Lw' Dw' Lw Rw Dw2 Rw' Dw B2 Dw R D' F2 R B2 Lw2 R2 Dw2 R2 B Lw' F U' Uw2 Dw' D' Fw Bw2 Dw' L2 R2 Fw' B' Uw' Bw2 Dw' Fw' Bw' B' D' F U2 Bw Uw' L' D2 Bw R' F2 Lw' Rw2 F D2

Memo [3:54]: Sentences from letter pair images and audio sounds along a journey.

+-centers: *[A,RM,IS,EK,GL] [BF]* Drinking RuM on an ISland, "eeek! There are GirLs with BoyFriends."
*[CW] [DH]* A braindamaged (DuH) CoW.
x-centers: *[A,MU,QI,EJ,WG,XO,SV]* A Mooing cow - Steven Fry (QI) and Elton John stroking it, but EJ's WiG falls off. He tries to knock it out (XO) but needs SaVing.
*[D,KR]* Don't worry, heres Superman (KR).
Wings: *[I,JW,NK,PV,FR,UO,TM,EX,SQ,DG]* I was Just Wondering about having NooKie on the PaVement with that FRench girl. 'Her' name is actually ToM. My EX Sucking a DoG. *[H,CL] [BA]* Pouring hydrochloric acid on a sheep (BA)
Midges: *[I,EG,HP,RA,LW,AC,JC]* Throwing EGgs at Harry Potter. "Raaa! That's a LoW blow." "ACe shot!" says a white van man (JC)
Corners: *[DG,HX,SD]* A DoG being stolen by a witch - how SaD.

Method: commutators for everything


----------



## Petro Leum (Oct 5, 2012)

nice!

gotta love BLD stories  was i nice read


----------



## Noahaha (Oct 5, 2012)

Great job! Your memo stories/images are pretty similar to mine, although mine would have had lots of things too vile to post on the forum.


----------



## JasonK (Oct 6, 2012)

Noahaha said:


> Great job! Your memo stories/images are pretty similar to mine, although mine would have had lots of things too vile to post on the forum.



And that's why BLD is awesome :tu

Awesome job Ollie, almost sub-9!


----------

